# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Darrell Scott - River Take Me

## Steve-in-PA

I'm trying to find chords/tabs for this Darrell Scott song. I'm a huge fan of DS. If anyone has any of his songs (chords/tabs) worked out and wouldn't mind sharing them that would be great. Darrell's written so many incredible songs and it's hard to find chords for them. I wish I could listen to and figure out the progressions like so many can. Need more ear training!!

Thank You,

S

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey Steve,

The chord progression is F C G Am pretty much throughout the song.

Pete

----------


## AW Meyer

F                          C            G               Am 
It's been rainy and windy for seven days straight;
              F                 C     G                   Am
I've been goin' to bed early and getting up late; (etc,)
Am           C    Am          C    AM          C   F   C      G           Am
River take me; river take me; river take me far from troubled times; (repeat)
G    D    F   C    E
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh...
____
Okay, I can't get the chord names to line up with the words -- Start in F; change to C at "windy"; change to G at "seven"; change to Am at "straight". Then follow that pattern through each verse. 

In the chorus it's Am at "river" -C at "me", etc. Then change Then change from G-D-F-C-E on each "oh".

Hope this gives you a good idea.

----------


## Steve-in-PA

Thanks for the responses!!

----------


## Steve-in-PA

Nice cover of Darrell's River Take Me with mandolin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDCL-oE1SWw

----------

